# Another backdoor gun attack



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cut and pasted the below article.



> Obama's feds hid key data to get Calif. lead ammo ban passed in backdoor gun control move
> 
> Gun control advocates used plight of iconic California condor to push legislation
> 
> ...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Just par for the course. Just like they did not release the numbers on violent crime until after they got that bill passed in Washington state.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Make the conservative states one nation, and the liberal states one nation and lets see which lasts the longest. Then we go kick their behind and take them over, but with no citizenship or voting rights. Nice to have access to the Pacific. A corridor would be good enough.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is going to eventually bite the renewable energy push in the arse. Many such energy sources require batteries for storage of that energy. Yes you can go to china to get lead but it is going to increase the cost. The experts will point out that existing lead can be recycled but as I understand it a large percentage of the lead used in the US is batteries and that recycling lead from batteries is a far more toxic procedure than refining lead ore............

Actually from what I understand, chipping off the west 50 miles of the west coast would take care of most of the problems. Maybe we should just give that portion back to Mexico...........

If you bother to do any reading about condors you will be amazed that they have fought off extinction as long as they have. From what I have read their parenting skills rank about 1 on a scale of ten. and they rank right up there with sharks when it comes to eating garbage......


----------

